# Buckling being headbutted by his mother



## RedmondFamilyFarm (May 4, 2014)

Hi,

New here. We just had or first kids born to one of our kiko goats yesterday. It was her first time kidding. She had twins, a boy and girl. The girl was born first then the boy came right after. He was a bit slower to get going but seemed to do ok and was nursing (although he does have a poor latch from time to time, clicking noise). I have seen his mom head but him away from her a couple of times now but she does let him nurse sometimes too. He is pooping and peeing, but doesn't seem quite as vigorous as his sister. Is he getting enough to eat? How do I know when to intervene. I really don't want to bottle feed but will if necessary.

Also one of our other 2 kiko does (the dominant one) head butts the babies, they aren't being thrown but she does knock them over. Should I remove her? We pasture raise our goats, no barn just a couple of huts in the pasture. So I'd prefer not to remove her as I'm not sure where to put her if I do.

Thanks,

Anne


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Little buckling's belly should be sort of round, not flat or sunken in on the flanks. Id just moniter him for now.
Mama feeds them often in small increments. It is common to have a vigorous one & a slower one.
As for the other doe so long as she's not tossing them in the air. She is teaching them they are not hers & they will quickly learn to keep their distance.
And welcome to TGS! Are you in WA?


----------



## RedmondFamilyFarm (May 4, 2014)

Thanks! I'll check out how round he is when he wakes up (taking a nap curled up with sister right now, so cute). 

We aren't in WA. Redmond is our last name. We are a very small family farm in PA.

Anne


----------

